# CRA Online Mail Service?



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone else get signed up for the CRA's online mail service without applying for it?

I knew about it beforehand in another thread someone posted about it but wanted to keep getting copies in the mail as long as I can - I'm old school, I keep paper copies of all tax stuff - but I've been signed up for "My Account" online access to tax information for a while. I don't even remember ever giving CRA my email address, though it is possible; maybe I had to way back when I created the account.

But today I get an email, looks like a legitimate email address, saying:



> This is a confirmation that you have registered for or made an update to the Canada Revenue Agency (CRA) online mail service for ___ it may take up to seven days to process your request.
> 
> You will receive an email notification when there is online mail for you to view in your My Account secure online service.
> 
> ...


And there are indeed no links in the email, so if it's a scam, I don't know what it would be for... 

So as best as I can tell, I was switched to online mail without opting for it. Anyone else getting this? Did it suddenly become mandatory for people who have signed up for My Account? I thought you had to choose to get it. And does this mean I will no longer get anything in the mail?


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

Did you just recently file your tax return? I did mine this weekend and signed up for this service when I filed my return. I received the same email today.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

That's the email I got back in February when I signed up for their "online mail service". Since then I got an email from them when my Notice of Assessment became available. I know I had to opt in for the service. It didn't happen spontaneously.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Agreed it is an 'opt in', not 'opt out' for online service. Tax software had that option as part of the interview process. I suspect the OP signed up then.

Like PWM, I signed up through My Account before the tax season rush.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

You have to login to your CRA account to get the "*Register for online mail* " link and *provide your email address to CRA*
while logged into your secure CRTA account to get these.

I decided not to do this because of it * could* leave you *vulnerable to phishing emails.* While your CRA account login may be on a secure link...your email box can be hacked easily.

READ THIS:
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/nwsrm/lrts/2013/l131210-eng.html
Just keep this in mind, if you get one from CRA..as there have been incidents in the past where scammers have sent "legitimate looking" emails to your mail box asking to fill in a "form" for more personal information.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Okay, I done goofed. I did file my tax return recently, through NETFILE using Studiotax... I see now on the front page of the T1 it asks for your email to register for online mail. I filled it out without really processing what it was for. My bad!

Thanks for the input, folks.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Just beware that the CRA stops sending out any T slips once you register. Probably only applies to seniors.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Not true. My T4(OAS) & T4(CPP) still came in paper form from Service Canada. It's the Notice of Assessment that is no longer mailed by CRA when you sign up for their online mail.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

pwm said:


> Not true. My T4(OAS) & T4(CPP) still came in paper form from Service Canada. It's the Notice of Assessment that is no longer mailed by CRA when you sign up for their online mail.


 Right. BTW..your avatar lookd to be a bit "youngish" to be collection OAS/CPP.:biggrin:

If you have a CRA account, you can access *all the info in your account (including assessments) *and print them off. That's what I do.
Eventually the assessment hard copy will follow in the snail mail.

That works for me. This way I don't get any "emails from CRA" . If they have to contact me they send me a letter.
My privacy is protected from the scam/phishing artists out there.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

carverman said:


> Right. BTW..your avatar lookd to be a bit "youngish" to be collection OAS/CPP.:biggrin:.


That's from my younger days.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

pwm said:


> Not true. My T4(OAS) & T4(CPP) still came in paper form from Service Canada. It's the Notice of Assessment that is no longer mailed by CRA when you sign up for their online mail.


So I guess it was my signing for with Service Canada that stopped the mailings. That explains why DW still got hers. But they both show up on the CRA site.


----------

